# Why can't anyone tell me the IBO speed of Oneida bows?



## Jhorne (Jul 15, 2003)

It's a secret?:noidea:


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

jerebear said:


> There are lots of guys on here that shoot them so why can't anyone say what speeds they get?


cuz no one would buy them!!!!!!! JK.....dont know either


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

if you want to know IBO then just go to their website and find out,their not popular so youre not going to get a whole lot of info on it


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

they're embarrassed.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

I have not tested my bows at IBO specs but found these speeds posted by a member here.
Here are the numbers he posted. Bows set 70 lbs., 30" draw, about 65% let off and shooting ... the BE II is a medium lf draw. The Falcon was the fastest at an average of 296 fps., Extreme was second at 294 fps. and the BE II averaged 286.
My falcon set 63 pounds 28 inch draw 418 grain arrow was 268 fps.
Similar setup with my kestrel was 263-264 fps.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

The fastest Oneida was the Stealth it IBO'd at around 315-320 and this was 10-15 years ago. When CPO bought Oneida they chose to drop the Stealth. If they would of kept the bow and worked out the kinks they would of been at the top of the pack with a bow that has a very nice draw and decent speed.


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

Oneida Bows said:


> I have not tested my bows at IBO specs but found these speeds posted by a member here.
> Here are the numbers he posted. Bows set 70 lbs., 30" draw, about 65% let off and shooting ... the BE II is a medium lf draw. The Falcon was the fastest at an average of 296 fps., Extreme was second at 294 fps. and the BE II averaged 286.
> My falcon set 63 pounds 28 inch draw 418 grain arrow was 268 fps.
> Similar setup with my kestrel was 263-264 fps.


What was the arrow weight from the other member?

According to your numbers I'm coming up with your Falcon shooting over 320. Not bad IMO.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Those speeds are likely real close. That is noting that it is with 65% letoff. With the higher letoff I think you would loose some of that.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

crooked stick said:


> What was the arrow weight from the other member?
> 
> According to your numbers I'm coming up with your Falcon shooting over 320. Not bad IMO.


I believe the arrow weight of the other member was 355. 
I had heard the falcons IBO was around 315 but dont know any specifics.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

The stealth was the fastest oneida and may still be. But as stated had many issues. I didnt care for the draw cycle on the bow and found it very aggresive. And for the added speed the bow had didnt care for it. 
I belive the lett off was 65 percent and the arrow weight of the other member was 355. 
I had heard the IBO on the falcon was around 315 but do not know the specifics.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

The Stealth has an EXTREMELY fluid draw with absolutely no hump into the letoff which by the way is up to 99% The thing about the Stealth is you can achieve those high letoffs and it does not affect the speeds of the bow. It's a much more efficient system than the K cams. With the propper cam setup 340-345 is not beyond reach. But the K cam is not the system that's going to get it there.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

The numbers Joe posted above from the other members tests would be really close. The arrow was over by 5 grains but everything else was IBO standards.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

I have chronoed some of my bows set up for hunting in the past but IBO is not what we did. It was hunting set ups. As for IBO it is seventy pounds thirty inch draw sixty five percent let off and a three hundred fifty grain arrow. As for oneida posting speeds they could not deliver that is something I was not aware of. I believe Jim is correct on the 355grain arrow.


----------



## Anonym (Nov 21, 2007)

Everyone has their own preferences on what bows they shoot, even amongst Oneida shooters. As far as the speeds posted, those were done by Oakwood, who is also a member here. Maybe he can fill in the gaps, but I do know he had also tested a Stealth (not exactly at IBO speeds either) and a few of those bows listed had some performance tuning done on them. Whether it made them faster or not, I can't say since he didn't have any data posted prior to any work being done.

Regardless, these speeds are about what you can achieve out of an Oneida bow. They are not barn burners, but they are also very respectable speeds out of bows that carry a lot of energy and several features that make up for the speed differences. I find every Oneida a pleasure to shoot, although I have a preference on the Stealth Cam over the K-Cam. To me, lever action bows in general are more fluid than just about any other bow out there. They're also some of the most forgiving and easiest to shoot bows I've had the pleasure of shooting. To me, I'd prefer this over a few more feet-per-second any day of the week, that's why I shoot them and not any other type of bow.

As far as IBO speeds, they're nice to look at for side-by-side comparisons, but most manufacturers tend to inflate the numbers a bit anyway to where they're next to impossible to achieve or replicate in the real world. Plus, as Joe mentioned, very few of us shoot our bows at IBO specs anyway. Sure, I'd love to see something official posted from CPO, but I sure am not going to sweat it if they don't as I know how my bow performs and know it will accurately deliver an arrow through game as it has already proven.


----------



## Rathbuck (Jul 19, 2004)

I've never sat down and made sure that absolutely everything was totally set up to IBO specs, but here are some "real world" numbers that I've gotten shooting at 5 grains/pound or very close to it.

Oneida Black Eagle set at 72#/29" draw @ 80% letoff @ 5 grains/pound = 294 fps

Oneida Extreme Eagle set at 74#/29" draw @ 80% letoff @ 5.3 grains/pound = touch over 290 fps (don't remember the exact number)

Oneida Stealth Eagle set at 70#/29" draw @ 90+% letoff @ 5.0 grains/pound = 305 fps

All that being said, I've learned that I don't need to be hung up on speed with my Oneidas. Having shot 30+ whitetails with them, I can count on one hand the number of non-passthrough shots that I've gotten. The penetration I've gotten over the years tells me all I need to know. My father shot his elk in 2005 (?) with an Extreme Eagle and had a complete pass-through at 53# draw weight. Last year, he shot his moose with an Oneida Kestrel, and had a complete pass-through at 51#.


----------



## BEEFDOG (Oct 30, 2006)

I have an Oneida BLEALTH and I measure performance by the Kinetic Energy produced for the pounds you pull at a 28" draw and 7 1/8" brace height.
60lb's
28" draw
7 1/8" brace height
448 grain arrow
64 ft.lb's Kinetic Energy
Not many "NEW" bows that draw as smooth can match those specs.


----------

